# Car Wash



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Why does it seem Tesla cars are always dirty? I have always brought my cars to touch car washes, except for my Model X. Why is that? Owners manual and sites say not to use a touch car wash, they say it ruins the paint, or leaves swirl marks. But is this better than a dirty car? I have tried the touchless, but they merely get the big stuff off. I had my car ceramic coated and PPF on the front facing surfaces, but touchless doesn't touch the dirt. I can hand wash it in the warmer weather but the remaining 6 months I cannot. The car is 2 years old and I am getting close to putting it in the touch car wash to show its beauty year round. Opinions please? thanks


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It's your car - do with it as you please.  

I hand-wash year-round, but I have a garage in which to do so.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I use the touch car wash exclusively and have for the entire 3.5 years of my car's life. The pearl white doesn't show the swirl marks (if they are there), but I don't spend a lot of time looking for them either. I agree with Garsh, it's your car wash it how you like. If others scoff, let 'em.

Monday is car wash day in fact, so...Gotta go!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Dark colors show swirl marks way more than lighter colors, it's a fact. Touchless washes are what I use in the winter but the chemicals they use are harsher. I avoid touch washes, those spinning fabric things might as well be sandpaper but to each their own. In the warmer months I wash by hand


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

I cheated and got the light silver paint (see @TrevP post #4) that was available in 2018. Then I added a coat of Opt-Seal (really easy).
So I can go for months with the car looking clean (a little less if I drive it.  )


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I suspect that if asked, most manufacturers would advise against touch washes. They can and sometime do have unclean cloths with scratch inducing grit in them. But a lot of people use them and are happy. 

Do what you want to do.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I wash by hand all year. During the winter I use a hose in the garage to get the major stuff off. I use a fairly gentle shower mode so that there's not much splashing. This works well for me as long as it is > 32 F in the garage. I then sometimes follow up using ONR. Theoretically ONR is all one needs, but I don't like starting with that when I can measure the thickness of the salt on the car.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

We have a REALLY good drive through car wash in town. However, if you are ceramic coated, car washes will kill that pretty fast. The chemicals they use are really harsh, and strip the ceramic down. You need to be using PH neutral cash wash soap to maximize ceramic length.

With that said, I have done Color N Drive ceramic kits on several of my vehicles. It sucks I can't run them through the car washes, however, they VERY rarely need to be cleaned since the ceramic coat. Nothing seems to stick to the car.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Bigriver said:


> I wash by hand all year. During the winter I use a hose in the garage to get the major stuff off. I use a fairly gentle shower mode so that there's not much splashing. This works well for me as long as it is > 32 F in the garage. I then sometimes follow up using ONR. Theoretically ONR is all one needs, but I don't like starting with that when I can measure the thickness of the salt on the car.


Interesting ONR!! thx


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ONR is all I've been using.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

ONR is great when the car isn’t super dirty but if you have a lot of dirt or mud don’t use it unless you’ve sprayed it down first with a pressure washer


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I paid for hand washes the first year I had my model 3. After that I gave up and have been running it through the automated car washes. I have been very impressed at how well the paint has held up, but even more amazed at how durable the fake leather seats are.

I have had my snapplate front license plate ripped off by the automated car washes, but other than that, and a half baked car wash mode, I feel the paint will outlast the computers and sensors.

I do think Tesla is musing out on a huge opportunity to have a car wash stall at the superchargers. I would think they could have robotic arms and cameras to ensure an amazing safe wash. It would also be a pretty cool marketing gimmick. Not sure if you could charge and wash at the same time.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Madmolecule said:


> Not sure if you could charge and wash at the same time.


Might need a really long cord.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Madmolecule said:


> I paid for hand washes the first year I had my model 3. After that I gave up and have been running it through the automated car washes. I have been very impressed at how well the paint has held up, but even more amazed at how durable the fake leather seats are.
> 
> I have had my snapplate front license plate ripped off by the automated car washes, but other than that, and a half baked car wash mode, I feel the paint will outlast the computers and sensors.
> 
> I do think Tesla is musing out on a huge opportunity to have a car wash stall at the superchargers. I would think they could have robotic arms and cameras to ensure an amazing safe wash. It would also be a pretty cool marketing gimmick. Not sure if you could charge and wash at the same time.


I don't have a car wash button like some models. Just neutral, wipers off? I know on my Lincoln I have to hit the Neutral button twice to keep in Neutral when towed or Car Wash.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

It is actually not much more than what you have.

I think it easily could be so much better

It should first use GPS I know you're at a car wash.
Automatically switch the car from drive to neutral and back to drive while using the cameras.
cool soundtrack
Use the cameras to show how clean your car is getting with some cool animations,
voice notifications of various car wash themes
app animations
Audio notification using boom box that the car is in the proper mode to the attendants, (Since your window is up and you have to give them hand signals that you have placed the car in neutral and you have done everything.)You can go from drive to reverse without touching the brake under 5 miles an hour. But you have to touch the brake to go from neutral to drive
Once you leave the car wash it should ask you if you would like it to park in a vacuum stall
Not quite the giga press video, but I try


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Madmolecule said:


> It is actually not much more than what you have.
> 
> I think it easily could be so much better
> 
> ...


great thanks for the info


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> It should first use GPS I know you're at a car wash.


Actually, it already does this. When I get to the local car wash, my mirrors fold automatically. I know that's a mirror setting and the GPS doesn't really know you're at a car wash, just where you are. But I agree, could do a lot more. Maybe a first step would be to automatically enter Car Wash mode (wipers off, etc.).


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Customer: Can I wash my Tesla in your car wash?
car wash employee: Can you?

My car is so advanced and intuitive many car washes had to put up Tesla signs. Tesla used to use a pressure washer to "clean" my car while being serviced, but now leaving it dirty is safer for the environment. But good news, while you are relaxing in the lounge or waiting for Uber, Tesla can happily hook you up with environmentally conscious hand washers.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Don't lots of other cars have that language about car washes and the warranty?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

From the Chevy Corvette Owners Manual:

















But the Corvette is somewhat exotic. Here's the Chevy Malibu Owners Manual. It's a little more relaxed on the subject, but does mention scenarios where they shouldn't be used.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

DocScott said:


> Don't lots of other cars have that language about car washes and the warranty?


That might be, but I've never seen car washes have to provide warnings or instructions on how to put your car in neutral or drive before. Seems very odd for a car that is supposedly intuitive. But as most things the tesla solution is to remove the stalk to make driving more intuitive. I know Elon liked that every input is an error quote, but he is wrong.

My father used to always joked that the car salesman said the car came with hot and cold folding doors and three speed grease cups, I never thought I would own one


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

garsh said:


> From the Chevy Corvette Owners Manual:
> 
> View attachment 41931
> View attachment 41929
> ...


Thanks. Interesting they don't mention Paint, it seems all about clearance and wheels.


----------



## radakob (4 mo ago)

Madmolecule said:


> I paid for hand washes the first year I had my model 3. After that I gave up and have been running it through the automated car washes. I have been very impressed at how well the paint has held up, but even more amazed at how durable the fake leather seats are.
> 
> I have had my snapplate front license plate ripped off by the automated car washes, but other than that, and a half baked car wash mode, I feel the paint will outlast the computers and sensors.
> 
> ...


Hello. i have a question regarding car washing because i never wash my car with a brush but always i use car wash at the gas station.I need some advise if it will be ok to use a brush to wash my car but i want to make sure it will not leave marks on my car ( paint scratches..) I just bought a brush set from Costco where you will have to fill up the smal rexervoir with soap and after that you connect that to the brush and the water hose and the water goes through the brush.I never opened the product but i need some advice please.Thank you guys.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

radakob said:


> Hello. i have a question regarding car washing because i never wash my car with a brush but always i use car wash at the gas station.I need some advise if it will be ok to use a brush to wash my car but i want to make sure it will not leave marks on my car ( paint scratches..) I just bought a brush set from Costco where you will have to fill up the smal rexervoir with soap and after that you connect that to the brush and the water hose and the water goes through the brush.I never opened the product but i need some advice please.Thank you guys.


I have tried many devices, but the brush will pick up small particles from the car (wheel well, surfaces, etc). i have been bringing mine through a high quality touch was for about 6 moths without incident. The car always looks amazing versus when I was not as frequently had washing it. As i wipe the car down I do inspect for scratches, etc. fingers crossed. good luck


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

For the first year of my Model 3’s ownership, I foam-cannoned my car following up with an ONR one-bucket hand wash and an Invisible Glass wipe for all inside and outside glass surfaces. Car was clean. Then I said to myself, self, this is a car, and since I’m no longer in my 20’s, this is a large amount of work for what could be easily accomplished for $20 and 20 minutes at the local car washes. I haven’t hand-washed in the last 3 years, and likely won’t again.

I don’t especially care for the touchless sprays…they don’t really clean all that well, especially the sticky bug guts and tree droppings, and obviously they clean nothing inside the vehicle unless you’ve mistakenly left the window open. So onto the full conveyor-belt rotating-brush car washes. The water sprays are gentle and don’t penetrate the vehicle, the car gets clean, spray wax is optional, and the team at the beginning does an excellent vacuum job on the interior. The team at the end dries everything, cleans all windows inside (dog nose prints) and out, and wipes down the entire interior. So 20 minutes, $20, plus tip. Can’t be beat for me. I see no scratches, swirls, dents, broken parts, etc. I also don’t use CarWash mode…just turn the wipers off with a voice command (when that actually works) or through the menu puzzle and however you do that with whatever the developers decide is more fun as updates are applied. An attendant sits in the car through the wash to keep it in Neutral.

As I mentioned above, it’s a car. And mine is a clean one.


----------



## radakob (4 mo ago)

SalisburySam said:


> For the first year of my Model 3’s ownership, I foam-cannoned my car following up with an ONR one-bucket hand wash and an Invisible Glass wipe for all inside and outside glass surfaces. Car was clean. Then I said to myself, self, this is a car, and since I’m no longer in my 20’s, this is a large amount of work for what could be easily accomplished for $20 and 20 minutes at the local car washes. I haven’t hand-washed in the last 3 years, and likely won’t again.
> 
> I don’t especially care for the touchless sprays…they don’t really clean all that well, especially the sticky bug guts and tree droppings, and obviously they clean nothing inside the vehicle unless you’ve mistakenly left the window open. So onto the full conveyor-belt rotating-brush car washes. The water sprays are gentle and don’t penetrate the vehicle, the car gets clean, spray wax is optional, and the team at the beginning does an excellent vacuum job on the interior. The team at the end dries everything, cleans all windows inside (dog nose prints) and out, and wipes down the entire interior. So 20 minutes, $20, plus tip. Can’t be beaten for me. I see no scratches, swirls, dents, broken parts, etc. I also don’t use CarWash mode…just turn the wipers off with a voice command (when that actually works) or through the menu puzzle and however you do that with whatever the developers decide is more fun as updates are applied. An attendant sits in the car through the wash to keep it Neutral.
> blacktiedetailing.com
> As I mentioned above, it’s a car. And mine is a clean one.


thank you so much for your suggestion


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> For the first year of my Model 3’s ownership, I foam-cannoned my car following up with an ONR one-bucket hand wash and an Invisible Glass wipe for all inside and outside glass surfaces. Car was clean. Then I said to myself, self, this is a car, and since I’m no longer in my 20’s, this is a large amount of work for what could be easily accomplished for $20 and 20 minutes at the local car washes. I haven’t hand-washed in the last 3 years, and likely won’t again.
> 
> I don’t especially care for the touchless sprays…they don’t really clean all that well, especially the sticky bug guts and tree droppings, and obviously they clean nothing inside the vehicle unless you’ve mistakenly left the window open. So onto the full conveyor-belt rotating-brush car washes. The water sprays are gentle and don’t penetrate the vehicle, the car gets clean, spray wax is optional, and the team at the beginning does an excellent vacuum job on the interior. The team at the end dries everything, cleans all windows inside (dog nose prints) and out, and wipes down the entire interior. So 20 minutes, $20, plus tip. Can’t be beat for me. I see no scratches, swirls, dents, broken parts, etc. I also don’t use CarWash mode…just turn the wipers off with a voice command (when that actually works) or through the menu puzzle and however you do that with whatever the developers decide is more fun as updates are applied. An attendant sits in the car through the wash to keep it in Neutral.
> 
> As I mentioned above, it’s a car. And mine is a clean one.


Couldn't agree more. It's a freaking car. And if I can afford this car, I can afford periodic robotic car washes. If it causes minor swirl marks, oh well. I wash my grandchildren with great care, my car is a machine.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

This solution looks promising. Has anyone with PPF on their car tested the self-healing feature after going through several car washes?


----------



## Arizonatitle (2 mo ago)

The best tools for washing your car are the appropriate car wash soap and a soft sponge. Furthermore, it is recommended that you avoid using automatic car washes because they have a tendency to damage your car's paint job. You should wash your car after a rainstorm or on a dry day.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Different folks, different strokes. No need to try to dictate to others how to wash their car.


----------



## m3t00 (Nov 23, 2021)

looking forward to stainless steel


----------

